# What should I do?



## mommy_2_parks (Mar 18, 2010)

As you all know, I have an 8 year old Scottish Highland cow who was supposedly full term in December and she still hasn't calved. Last Friday, I came home and she was bleeding from her backside (it was all over her tail and the back of her hind legs). We assumed she was just getting ready to calve. She went to the woods and we figured it would be happening any time. Now a week later, there still is no calf.  I started to do some research, and I read that the blood probably meant she aborted. Is this accurate or is this normal?


----------



## herfrds (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you have her preg checked? If you did and she did not calve at the month time she was suppose to then she lost the calf.

Now the blood can be a couple of different things. I would have the vet out to check her out.


----------



## mommy_2_parks (Mar 18, 2010)

herfrds said:
			
		

> Did you have her preg checked? If you did and she did not calve at the month time she was suppose to then she lost the calf.
> 
> Now the blood can be a couple of different things. I would have the vet out to check her out.


We had her preg checked in Dec and the vet said she was nearly full term. When she still hadn't calves in Feb we took her back and he said the calf was fine. Last week
was when she bled.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 18, 2010)

If I remember correctly, you had another calf born a few weeks ago but you didn't see him or the mother for a day or two after he was born, right?  Is there any way at all this cow could have aborted or calved a stillborn calf and you just didn't see it? Did you search the woods REALLY well for a calf?  

Does she still look pregnant?  I'd have a vet come check her again.  Either she calved and you missed it, or the vet who preg checked her in December was WAY off the mark.  :/

Good luck!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Mar 18, 2010)

Also, is she all stretched out "back there"? if the calf was anywhere close to full term, she would be obvious in that area. good luck, it's a pain to lose one (and not be able to find it to boot!).


----------



## herfrds (Mar 21, 2010)

Has she bagged up at all? Is she springing?


----------

